# java.library.path unter Eclipse



## harry (24. Jan 2007)

Hi Leute!
Wollte mal fragen wie ich unter Eclipse den lib path (java.library.path) setzen kann?
Gibs da eine Variable die ich bei den preferences setzen muss???
mfg


----------



## padde479 (24. Jan 2007)

Hi,

in der Menüzeile _Run->Run..._ auswählen. Im sich öffnenden Dialog kannst Du Übergabeparameter im Reiter _Arguments_ eintragen.


----------

